# MTB-Camp Willingen im Juni



## ann_cooper (10. März 2013)

- macht noch eine von euch mit?

Hallo Ladies,

ich war auf der Suche nach einem Ladies-Fahrtechnik-Wochenende in der "Nähe". Was Passendes habe ich nicht gefunden. 

Die Kurse von der MTB-Academy hören sich gut an, das dort angebotene "Mädels-Camp" ist aber auch nicht in meiner Nähe. 

Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich bei der MTB-Academy für das MTB-Camp in Willingen anmelden. Noch eine hier, die die Frauenquote erhöht?

*hab mich angemeldet*


----------



## simply-out (11. März 2013)

Ist das Ruhrgebiet für Dich nah dran?

Wir haben Ladies only Kurse oder auch Mix-Kurse als Einsteiger und Aufbaukurse im Programm.

schau hier:
http://www.simply-out-tours.de/angebote/trainings/mountainbike/

Vielleicht passt ja einer unserer Termine für Dich.

Wenn Ihr zu 4. oder mehr seid, könnt Ihr uns auch Exklusiv zum Wunschtermin buchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ann_cooper (11. März 2013)

... das Ruhrgebiet ist für mich noch ne Ecke weiter entfernt als Willingen


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (17. März 2013)

Wenn ich Urlaub bekomme, komm ich eventuell mit. Mein neues Rad kommt Mitte April, freue mich jetzt schon!

Wie lange fährst du denn schon?

Ich bin bisher nicht lange dran geblieben (wegen Arbeit und Schule) und auch nur Hardail gefahren. Hab schon seit längerer Zeit vor, meine Technik auszubauen und Tricks zu lernen.

Willingen ist etwa 70km von mir entfernt, wäre also machbar. An welchem Kurs nimmst du denn teil?

MfG Ruppi


----------



## ann_cooper (18. März 2013)

ich hab mich hierfür angemeldet: 
http://www.mtb-academy.de/academycamps/mtb-camp-willingen/

da ich schon mal nen Basic-Kurs bei bikelounge (in Bielefeld, übrigens auch sehr empfehlenswert) mitgemacht hab, hab ich mich als "Fortgeschritten" angemeldet (mit der Anmerkung dort, dass ich mich eigentl. so zwischen Einsteiger u. Fortgeschr. sehe)

ich fahre seit 2 Jahren MTB, vorher bin ich ein Jahr mit nem Crossrad gefahren (erst kurze Strecken Straße, und nach der ersten Runde durchn Wald stand dann fest, was Spaß macht  )


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (18. März 2013)

Hab grad mal gegoogelt, was ein Crossrad ist - ein Rennrad mit festerer Bereifung, hab ich das richtig verstanden?

Welches Rad fährst du denn jetzt? Bist du schon gesprungen - sprich BunnyHop und Co?

Hast du vor, im Camp zu übernachten? Ich mein, 389/ 345 ist recht viel Geld. Aber wenn die Gruppe gut zusammenpasst, ist es bestimmt lustig! Darf ich fragen, wie alt du bist? Ich bin 29.

MfG Ruppi


----------



## ann_cooper (18. März 2013)

hm, mein Crossrad war nen Trekkingrad  ohne straßenverk.zugel. Beleuchtung/Schutzbleche und so
zum Rest: hast PN


----------

